# خاص لأخوني المسيحيون



## المغترب. (5 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله  الرحمن  الرحيم


لاتحتار اسلم   ولك دعوة خاصة مني انا ...

يتسأل احدنا لماذا نزل القران الكريم بالغة العربيه000لماذا لم ينزل بامريكا والدول الاوربيه

قال تعالي : كنتم خير امة أخرجت للناس 00خاص للعرب

تجد العربي يعرف كل جيرانه عكس   الاوربي والامريكي

خذ في بالك السكان    كم لون  ؟؟وكم لغة ؟؟ وماذا قال الله تعالي فيهم ...

قال تعالي : اختلاف السنتكم والونكم..

اللسان : عربي واربي

اللون  : سوداني ومصري


وقال لمن قبلكم او اتبعتم ديانتهم.

قال تعالي: ان يتبعون الا الظن وان هم الا يخرصون.

قال تعالي: وما يتبع أكثرهم الا ظنا ان الظن لايغني من الحق شيئا ان الله عليم بما يفعلون.

قال تعالي: يايها الناس قد جاءتكم مــوعظة من ربكم وشفآ لما في الصدور وهدي ورحمة للؤمنين.

والايآت كثيره تدعو وتخبر حال العرب لحد هذه اللحظه .

وأنت شخص فيهم   تعوذ من الشيطان الرجيم وقل :

لا اله الا الله  محمد رسول الله .

قد يفتح الانترنت قلبك وسمعك وبصرك .


السعوديه اغني دوله في البترول  لماذا؟؟!!!

ا س ل م 


الانترنت = حرية التعبير

واشكر القائمون علي هذا المنتدي الرائع.


تحياتي لكم ,,,


----------



## شيموئيل (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*

الأقباط تحت حكم الأحتلال العثمانى الأسلامى

عاش الأقباط فى ضنك الحياة وكانوا يعاملون معاملة غير أنسانية عكس المسيحيون الأجانب الذين اخذوا المزايا وقد طبقت عليهم أوامر تعسفية صدرت من الحكام العثمانيين فى أسطنبول منها :-

 1- حرمان المسيحيين من حق المواطنة الكاملة والمتساوية مع المسلمين .

 2- ألزام المسيحيين بالسير على يسار الطريق. 

 3- حرمان المسيحيين من ركوب الخيل .

 4- حرمان المسيحيين من أن يجاهروا بشاهدتهم الدينية .

5- حرمان المسيحيين من الأفطار فى شهر رمضان .

 وقد حرم الأحتلال العثمانى كل من المسلمين والمسيحيين من امتلاك أراضى مصر ( ملكية الأراضى الزراعية) .. 

فكان ألأقباط يسكنون فى بعض الأماكن وأشهرها منطقة الخازندار ( باب الحديد حاليا) هذه المنطقة كانت تطل على مزرعة كبيرة للفجل ( هى حى الفجالة الآن) أما حارة النصارى ففي وسط الحارة دير قديم للراهبات ( العزباوية) تسمى الآن عزبة الأزبكية وبها كنيسة حارة الروم حيث يوجد المقر الباباوى 

أما المنطقة الثانية التى كان الأقباط المسيحيين يسكنون فيها حارة السقايين وهى منطقة قريبة من القلعة 

والمنطقة الثالثة من الصاغة حتى حارة زويلة ( الصاغة حاليا) وقد أحترف أهلها الأقباط صناعة الذهب والفضة وتسليف النقود مقابل الرهون 

ومنطقة النحاسين حيث أحترف أهلها صناعة ادوات المطابخ النحاسية وغيرها .

والغورية أشتهرت هذه المنطقة بصناعة الصابون .

وفى عام 1678م أصدر السلطان العثمانى قراراً غاية فى القسوة يلزم فيه ألقبط بما يلى :- 

 1- أن يعلق النصارى فى أعناقهم جلجلان أو طوقين من الحديد وكانا الطوقين من الحديد يتركان حزاً أزرق عن عظام الفقرات المتجهة إلى الرأس لهذا عادت من جديد تسمية المسلمين للقبط ( العضمة الزرقاء) التى كانت تطلق عليهم فى عصر الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمى .. أما اليهود فقد ألزموا بأن يضعوا حول رقابهم جلجال واحد للتمييز بين الأقباط واليهود .

 2- أن لا يلبس كل من اليهود والنصارى عمائم.

 3- ألا يلبس النصارى أثواباً من الجوخ أو الصوف .

 4- ألا تتزين نساء الأقباط واليهود بالملابس البيضاء وتكون ملابس النصارى سوداء .

ولكن عندما حل النصف الثانى من القرن السابع عشر بدأت ظروف الأقباط تتحسن .. حيث كثرت الأعمال فظهر بعض وجهاء وأشراف وأغنياء من القبط مثل المعلم غبريال السادات والمعلم يوسف الألفى والمعلم منقريوس وغيرهم وذلك نتيجه لممارسة القبط لبعض الأعمال اليومية الهامة والمطلوبة فى ذلك العصر كالتجارة والحرف.. من البنائيين والنجاريين  .


----------



## شيموئيل (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*

كل يوم اعطيك ملحوظه


----------



## شيموئيل (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*

لو شم النسيم جاء غير يوم الاثنين فى اى سنه كلامك ممكن          وبعدين انت مغترب المثال يقول ياغريب كن اديب   وشكرا


----------



## samer12 (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*

هل أنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس  ههههههههههههههههه
أنظر إلى الوضع العربي وأنت تعرف هل هي خير أمة أم لا 
العربي يعرف جاره نعم وأنا معك في هذا والدليل (على ذلك في تاريخنا العربي )ففي أنتقال الخلافة من بني أمية إلى الخلافة العباسية قتلتم من بعضكم أكثر من أي عدو قتل منكم فأنتم ليس فقط تعرفون جيرانكم ولكن تقتلوهم أيضا


----------



## Christian Knight (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*

_*عجبى على من يلغون عقولهم ويطلبون منا ان نعتنق دينا هم انفسهم لا يملكون دليلا على صحته ويكفى انه دين يسلب الانسان ادميته ويحوله الى كائن متعصب وكاره لكل من يخالفه ويجعل اخوته البشر كفارا ومشركين فى نظره, فان لم يكن هذا هو دين الشيطان فما هو دين الشيطان اذا؟*_


----------



## فادية (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*



			
				المغترب.;254671 قال:
			
		

> بسم الله  الرحمن  الرحيم
> 
> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس  الاله الوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد امين
> لاتحتار اسلم   ولك دعوة خاصة مني انا ...
> ...



سلام المسيح


----------



## شيموئيل (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*

ايها المغترب التعيس  انا بشفق عليك حاول حاول الذهاب الى اقرب شط وانزل الماء ممكن تطهر من الافكار العينه     نصيحه


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*

جميلة اووووووووووى الكلمات دية و بالذات 
الانترنت = حرية التعبير


----------



## mon010 (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*

بصراحة ومن غير تجريح لأحد أنا مسلم بالهوية فقط بس بتمني انو العالم يوصل للحظة اللي ينسى فيها موضوع الأديان لأنه كما قال فريدرك نيتشة "الدين هو مرحلة الطفولة البشرية" وأتمنى أن أكبر وأن يكبر العالم وأن يعرف أن طريق الخلاص هو المحبة "الله محبة" لقد ظهر دين جديد دين أنبياؤه كثر هذه المرة لأننا نضجنا وعرفناه لوحدنا بدون كتاب مقدس جديد هو دين الإنسانية أحبوا أعدائكم إن خيركم عند الله أتقاكم فكونوا تقاة ولا تظالموا ... العدل المساواة حقوق الإنسان حرية الفكر تداول السلطة الديمقراطية حقوق الطفل حق التعليم مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص حرية التعبير هذه هي أركان الدين الجديد أدعو كل إنسان لينضم إليه ولكن لا تخطئوا خطا الكثيرين وتنسوا الله لإعتقادكم أنكم كبرتم فهو الذي أمهلنا حتى نستفيق وكونوا يدا واحدة لكي تنتصوا على الرجعيين من كل مدعيي الأديان وأحبوا حتى أعداؤكم. والسلام على أخواني من منتسبي الدين الجديد. والهداية للباقين.


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*



kinan قال:


> بصراحة ومن غير تجريح لأحد أنا مسلم بالهوية فقط بس بتمني انو العالم يوصل للحظة اللي ينسى فيها موضوع الأديان لأنه كما قال فريدرك نيتشة "الدين هو مرحلة الطفولة البشرية" وأتمنى أن أكبر وأن يكبر العالم وأن يعرف أن طريق الخلاص هو المحبة "الله محبة" لقد ظهر دين جديد دين أنبياؤه كثر هذه المرة لأننا نضجنا وعرفناه لوحدنا بدون كتاب مقدس جديد هو دين الإنسانية أحبوا أعدائكم إن خيركم عند الله أتقاكم فكونوا تقاة ولا تظالموا ... العدل المساواة حقوق الإنسان حرية الفكر تداول السلطة الديمقراطية حقوق الطفل حق التعليم مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص حرية التعبير هذه هي أركان الدين الجديد أدعو كل إنسان لينضم إليه ولكن لا تخطئوا خطا الكثيرين وتنسوا الله لإعتقادكم أنكم كبرتم فهو الذي أمهلنا حتى نستفيق وكونوا يدا واحدة لكي تنتصوا على الرجعيين من كل مدعيي الأديان وأحبوا حتى أعداؤكم. والسلام على أخواني من منتسبي الدين الجديد. والهداية للباقين.


*صباح الالحاد .*


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*



kinan قال:


> بصراحة ومن غير تجريح لأحد أنا مسلم بالهوية فقط بس بتمني انو العالم يوصل للحظة اللي ينسى فيها موضوع الأديان لأنه كما قال فريدرك نيتشة "الدين هو مرحلة الطفولة البشرية" وأتمنى أن أكبر وأن يكبر العالم وأن يعرف أن طريق الخلاص هو المحبة "الله محبة" لقد ظهر دين جديد دين أنبياؤه كثر هذه المرة لأننا نضجنا وعرفناه لوحدنا بدون كتاب مقدس جديد هو دين الإنسانية أحبوا أعدائكم إن خيركم عند الله أتقاكم فكونوا تقاة ولا تظالموا ... العدل المساواة حقوق الإنسان حرية الفكر تداول السلطة الديمقراطية حقوق الطفل حق التعليم مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص حرية التعبير هذه هي أركان الدين الجديد أدعو كل إنسان لينضم إليه ولكن لا تخطئوا خطا الكثيرين وتنسوا الله لإعتقادكم أنكم كبرتم فهو الذي أمهلنا حتى نستفيق وكونوا يدا واحدة لكي تنتصوا على الرجعيين من كل مدعيي الأديان وأحبوا حتى أعداؤكم. والسلام على أخواني من منتسبي الدين الجديد. والهداية للباقين.



أخي العزيز 
أنت تبحث عن الهداية تعال الى منتديات الحوار الإسلامي هناك الكثير منا يبحثون عن الهداية:yahoo: :yahoo:  فأنا أوجه لك دعوة شخصية للمشاركة هناك معنا لكي نعرف الحقيقة إذا كنت تبحث عنها ولكن كل هذه الأمور التي ذكرتها تذكرني بالآيات المكية المنسوخة التي تدعوا الجميع للتعايش المشترك و المحبة هكذا كانت بداية الدعوة الإسلامية في مكة حتى هجرة الرسول الى المدينة حيث نسخة الآيات المكية بالمدنية و حرض الرسول المسلمين على القتال حسب سورة التوبة قاتلو الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و لا باليوم الآخر من الذين أتو الكتاب حتى يدفعو الجزية على يد و هم صاغرون 
إذن هنا أمر واضح بقتال أهل الكتاب فأتمنى لك يا عزيزي المسلم أن تشاركنا برايك في منتدى الحوار الإسلامي:spor22: :spor22:  نحن بإنتظارك


----------



## إبحار (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خاص لأخوني المسيحيون*

العرب المسلمين فقط خير أمه

لأن في عرب لا يستحقون أن يكون من البشر حتى 

:Love_Mailbox:


----------

